# Schöne Harztrails



## elster (27. September 2015)

Selbst als "Flachlandtiroler" ständig auf der Suche nach schönen Touren hab ich mir mal was zusammengestoppelt, diese Runde um die Rappbodetalsperre:

"All" inclusive" für Ü50: schöne stille Wege, verwurzelte Abschnitte, klare Quelle...n und auch mal 'ne Schiebepassage, ...





Danke im voraus für Eure!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. September 2015)

Danke für dein Gedankenanstoß. 
Gibt es auch eine genauere Beschreibung oder GPS Daten zum download?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elster (28. September 2015)

Den GPX-Track gern per mail, hier reinladen geht wohl wegen des Dateiformates nicht. Müsste die Tour auch noch einmal nachbearbeiten, denn einige (Schiebe)Abschnitte ließen sich ggf. umfahren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. September 2015)

Den Track kannst du auch bei http://m.gpsies.com/
hochladen und den Link hier oder als PN einstellen. 

Wieviel Kilometer hat die Runde?


----------



## elster (28. September 2015)

Sie ist bei GPSies unter "Talsperrentour" zu finden, rd. 51 Km, bin sie von "oben" rum gefahren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. September 2015)

Danke, habe sie gefunden. 
Oben rum heißt links rum?
Ist das die bessere Richtung?

Ich will die Strecke mit dem Tandem fahren. 
Gibt es sehr viele Spitzkehren?... denn das ist mit dem Tandem nicht machbar, dürfen aber einige sein. 
Die Stonemänner und der Rennsteig waren kein Problem für's Tandem.


----------



## __U3__ (29. September 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Den Track kannst du auch bei http://m.gpsies.com/
> hochladen und den Link hier oder als PN einstellen.
> 
> Wieviel Kilometer hat die Runde?


 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=5335CE89A4F343B4A90AFC9CB64F3E4F.fe1?fileId=pjbqsuxmmhznqsni

Bitteschön...


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. September 2015)

__U3__ schrieb:


> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=5335CE89A4F343B4A90AFC9CB64F3E4F.fe1?fileId=pjbqsuxmmhznqsni
> 
> Bitteschön...


Danke  
...hab es auch gefunden. 
Wollen ev. schon diesen Sonntag fahren, das Wetter muss aber mitspielen. 
Tandemtour


----------



## elster (8. Mai 2016)

Die Runde von gestern:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=4B1DE97719975F3268CF2A84701DAF48.fe2?fileId=axlnycffzdixnwak


----------



## elster (25. Juli 2016)

Start war am Samstag in Großleinungen mit 2-3 Aufwärmkilometern Richtg. Hainrode. Danach ging es durch unendliche Buchenwälder bis in den Alten Stollberg, von dort aus zurück nach Uftrungen und über Forsthighways zurück zu Start und Ziel.
Der Karstwanderweg ist mit den kleinen weiß-roten Hinweisschildern recht gut ausgeschildert und schien teilweise völlig unberührt.


----------



## __U3__ (1. August 2016)

Nen paar Infos zu den Wegen und Co und nen Link zu gpsies/outdooractive oder so wären nicht schlecht!
Will auch mal in die Gegend weil bisher unberührt, aber es sollten schon recht viele Singletrails sein haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elster (1. August 2016)

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=phulohdvaonnygnp


----------



## __U3__ (14. August 2016)

Und wie waren die Wege?
Singletrails, Feldwege oder Schotter-Highways?


----------



## elster (15. August 2016)

Wie schon erwähnt, es war alles dabei, der Hinweg (von Großleinungen) führte durch wunderschöne, stille Buchenwälder, zurück ging es vom Scheitelpunkt der Tour meist über Schotterforstautobahnen. Wie überall im Leben, alles nur eine Frage der persönlichen Sichtweise. Solch eine Runde beginnt schon bei der Planung, ähnliche Touren suchen, Karten studieren, Satelliten betrachten, etc. und endet mit dem Betrachten der Fotos, wieder und wie..., bis zur nächsten Runde.


----------



## Matthes (1. September 2016)

Hier mal eine Routenempfehlung, letzten Samstag selbst gefahren, 90km, reichlich 1500 Höhen- und ebensoviele Tiefenmeter.
Start und Zielpunkt ist Langenstein am nördlichen Rand des Harzes. Über den Hoppelberg, die Sandsteinhöhlen, die Regensteinmühle, Kloster Michaelstein, Volkmarskeller und Drei Annen geht es zum Brocken und über den Hirtenstieg, Plesseburg, Wernigerode dann zurück.
Die Tour bietet für jeden was, nette Trails (s0/s1) und Forstwege, kann insbesondere aber im Oberharz durch leichte Variation mit s2 Trails angereichert werden. Neben landschaftlichen Highlights sieht man auch noch die eine oder andere historisch interessante Stelle.

https://www.komoot.de/tour/11827034


----------



## elster (12. September 2016)

Die Tour vom letzten Samstag. War alles dabei, gastronomische Verpflegung, schöne Aussichten, Forstautobahnen und auch der eine und andere holprige Trail:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yeygmycpdrfjbzmc


----------



## Matthes (12. September 2016)

Hier noch mal ein echtes Schmankerl. Von Drei-Annen-Hohne gehts zur Mandelholztalsperre, dort am Ufer entlang über einen schönen Wurzeltrail und weiter nach Elend, durch das Elendstal über den Teufelsstieg nach Schierke, dann weiter über einen schönen Trail in Richtung Winterberg und Wurmberg, weiter auf dem ehemaligen Grenzstreifen zum Dreieckigen Pfahl und über den Götheweg zum Brocken. Zurück gehts über den Hirtenstieg und Scharfensteinklippe zum Eckerstausee (auch hier wieder schöner Trail in Richtung und am Stausee) und über das Kruzifix ins Ilsetal, dort über den Heineweg entlang der Ilse, dann hinter dem Bremer Weg in Richtung Plessenburg und von dort zurück nach Drei Annen. Das letzte Stück (ab Plessenburg) lässt sich noch über einen Ausflug zur Zeternklippe variieren (ist sogar so noch schöner).Den Abschluss bildet noch ein schöner Trail zum Hohnehof.
Fazit: 50km, reichlich 1200 Höhen- und Tiefenmeter, schöne Trails (s0, s1-leichte s2) und zur Entspannung zwischendurch gute Forstwege und das Ganze mit traumhaften Ausblicken in die Landschaft 

https://www.komoot.de/tour/12278251?ref=wnf-m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elster (3. Oktober 2016)

Mit dem Teufel im Bunde den Geist des letzten Bärens gesucht und am Ende mit den Hexen getanzt:













http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ghofmsjfsffdqonr


----------



## mawe (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich wollte am kommenden Samstag (08.10.2016) eine Trail-Runde irgendwo im Dreieck Ilsenburg, Wernigerode, Braunlage zu fahren.
Falls noch jemand an dem Tag fahren möchte, bitte kurze PN an mich. Vielleicht können wir ja gemeinsam eine Runde drehen.


----------



## elster (29. Oktober 2016)

Die Tour ging heut nur mit dem Rad, wandern nur mit Gummistiefeln:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=sofbvwztefpyohuj


----------



## elster (5. September 2017)

Das Sandtal in die  Wochenendtour einzubauen, war keine so gute Idee:


 


 
https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=aviqzqbzhpptxtiv


----------



## elster (15. Oktober 2017)

Im sonnigen Herbst durch die Hänge des Selketals:


 
https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bikitwyixjbapnlz


----------



## TheTomminator (10. April 2018)

Hallo Allerseits, 

ich hatte am 14.4. 2018 eine geführte Tour von Hahnenklee aus gebucht, die leider abgesagt wurde. Ich möchte aber trotzdem fahren.
Mir schweben da flowige bis technisch mittel anspruchsvolle Trails vor, und miene Kondition reicht so ca für 5 Stunden Fahrzeit, schätze ich.

Hat wer Lust mit mir zu fahren oder kann mir eine schöne Tour empfehlen? Kann auch weiter entfernt von Hahnenklee sein.


----------



## elster (13. Mai 2018)

Die letzte tour ist/war immer?!! die schönste. Nicht durchgängig fahrbar durch windbruch und kleine (er)steigungen, doch wetter, landschaft und aussichten sorgten für die bestätigung!!!


----------



## elster (5. November 2018)

Sonnige kleine Herbst-Harzrunde:
https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jhxvgsqxmzmfsjtw


----------



## elster (2. Juni 2019)

Wetter schön, ...
https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jymvrkrlxcrgiksz
... Tour schön!


----------



## elster (18. August 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elster (15. September 2019)

Schönes Wetter, schöne Tour mit einigen Schiebepassagen, wobei für den letzten Teil über den Kohlstieg auch eine "Umleitung" genommen werden kann:


----------



## elster (13. Oktober 2019)

Und hier sind im Harz die Amphibien zu Hause:


----------



## elster (2. August 2020)

Ohne Gegensätze keine Sinneskitzel:






Ökologisch-praktisch: ein Naturfahrradständer


----------



## Udo1 (4. August 2020)

Schöne Tour die du da gemacht hast.
Ich war schon lange nicht mehr im Harz, aber wie ich auf diesen Bilder sehe ist ja fast alles nur totes Holz zu sehen.? So schlimm habe ich mir das nicht vorgestellt.


----------



## elster (4. August 2020)

Hallo Udo,
ja, das Eine geht nicht ohne das Andere. Dennoch bleibt der Harz für Flachlandtiroler in Mittelostdeutschland eins der wenigen Gebiete, eigene Ansprüche und Möglichkeiten ans MTB-en auszuleben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. August 2020)

Wir werden uns wohl daran gewöhnen müssen, denn es ist noch nicht mal ein Bruchteil von dem abgeholzt, was schon alles tot ist. Ich bin bei jeder Ausfahrt erneut überrascht, was wieder kahler aussieht als das vorherige Mal. 

Einziger Wermutstropfen, die GoPro Aufnahmen werden immer besser. Ist ja alles im Freien nun...


----------



## elster (20. September 2020)

Ganz so fromm war sie dann doch nicht, die Tour über den Lutherweg:






Doch mit frischem Quellwasser aufgetankt gings durch die schönen Herbstfarben an Selke und Wipper entlang.


----------



## elster (10. Oktober 2020)

Talsperre- und Tälertour (Ecker- , Zwiesel- , Gr. Maitzen- , Kl. u. Gr. Sandtal mit Stapelburg als Start und Ziel:


----------



## Udo1 (12. Oktober 2020)

Das sieht ja schlimm aus in den Wäldern  und in der Talsperre war auch schon mal mehr Wasser drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## komamati-san (12. Oktober 2020)

Stimmt, das erste Bild ist surreal...


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Oktober 2020)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Das sieht ja schlimm aus in den Wäldern  und in der Talsperre war auch schon mal mehr Wasser drin.


Der blaue See bei Rübeland war im Sommer fast komplett ausgetrocknet. Ist schon schlimm, wie es gerade mit dem Harz bergab geht.


----------



## elster (3. Juli 2021)

Kleiner, "scharfgesattelter Arbeitseinsatz"



mit gut gespurter An-...,



stiller Abfahrt und



'nem "Absacker" in Busches Eisdiele (keine Werbung) zu Wernigerode😋:


----------



## MirkoW (7. Oktober 2021)

Hi Freaks,

kann mir jemand sagen wie die Lage aktuell im Okertal ist? ...meine letzte Info von vor 2Monaten ist, dass die Trails rund um den Keiler-Trail dem Totholz zum Opfer gefallen sind.  

Weiß jemand welche der Trails befahrbar sind?

Besten Gruß!


----------

